# Seeking information on these ships:



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

*Ship Research*

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions about where I might be able to obtain photos of ships up to WWII.

I have a collection of all ships to visit the Port of Napier since 1895 and only have 23 that I am missing. Of those I may have found 5, but my sources have dried up.

Some of them are US freighters while the balance are largely British tramps. Any suggestions would be gratefully received.

Regards

Tony d

p.s. I have posted a list of outstanding ships previously and had some useful feedback, but now I may have to loook further afield.


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 26, 2006)

*ships*

Hi Tony,

I have just joined so did not see your earlier post.

Can you reissue your list of missing ships?

Bootneck


----------



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

*Ship Photos*

Hi Bootneck

The following are the vessels I am still chasing

Regards 

Tony d

Vessel Built GRT
ANERLEY 1910 3709
BENJAMIN IDE WHEELER 1942 7176 (Liberty)
CALDERGROVE 1909 4327
CAPE CORRIENTES 1891 2598
CLAN OGILVY 1896 2677
DONALD MCKAY 1920 5535
EASTERN CROWN 1920 5730
ELMVILLE 1889 1862
FORT STEPHENSON 1943 10448 (T2 tanker)
HARMATRIS 1912 4863
HURST 1910 4718
JOHN HARDIE 1906 4372
JURA 1904 3751
MEIKAI MARU 1917 3193
NANKWA MARU 1906 4065 (ex Visigoth)
QUEBEC CITY 1911 4936 (ex Haimon)
ROBERT STUART 1943 7176 (Liberty)
ROMFORD 1898 3035
SCOTTISH MONARCH 1918 5658
SHINYO MARU 1891 5909 (ex Breconshire ex Pindari)
SKRAMSTAD 1925 4300
STRATHNAIRN 1906 4336
VINELAND 1919 5106 (ex Sapinero)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tony 

Heres abit info on the ships you are looking for

Benjamin Ide Wheeler - Kamikazied off Leyte 1944. Refloated and scrapped 1948

Caldergrove - Sunk by UBoat 200 miles WNW Fastnet on March 16th 1917

Clan Ogilvy - Sold to Japan in 1913 renamed Taiyo Maru

Fort Stephenson - Renamed Westbury in 1956. Scrapped Febuary 1962 in Osaka Japan.

Harmatris - Sunk by UBoat on 8th March 1916 near Bolougne

Hurst - Sunk 5th October 1917

Meikai Maru - Sunk by US Submarine Gar on May 15th 1943 East of Mindoro Island, Philippines.

Robert Stuart - Scrapped in Philadelphia in 1961

Romford - Sunk by Submarine 2.5 miles East of Cape Carthage on 10th February 1918

Scottish Monarch - Sunk by UBoat 105 on 1st June 1941

Shinyo Maru - Sunk by US Submarine Paddle on September 7th 1944 in Sulu Sea.

Skramstad - Bombed at Bodo, Norway by aircraft from USS Ranger on October 4th 1943, Stranded and declared Total Loss.

Strathnairn - Sunk by German Submarine 25 mile from Bishop Rock on June 15th 1915.

Vineland - Sunk 20th April 1942 by UBoat 154 North of Cap Haitien, Haiti

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info Gdynia. It filled some gaps in my records.

I don't suppose you would know where I might get photos of those ships.

Tony


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tony
Do a google search you may get several photographs


----------



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

I've managed to find quite a few on my original list and I am now down to 8 ships that I am looking for which are as follows:

Vessel Built GRT
ANERLEY 1910 3709
DONALD MCKAY 1920 5535
ELMVILLE 1889 1862
HARMATRIS 1912 4863
HURST 1910 4718
JOHN HARDIE 1906 4372
JURA 1904 3751
STRATHNAIRN 1906 4336

Once again if anyone has any of the above I'd love to have a copy of an image.

Regards

Tony


----------



## amanda davies (Apr 3, 2008)

photoship.co.uk have photos of the JURA. it looks about the right age but as photos are rarely shown with their official numbers it can be a bit tricky sometimes to know if you have the right ship. 

good luck


----------



## TonyR (Sep 24, 2006)

photoship.co.uk besides having five diferant pics of JURA also have two of HARMATRIS. they look to be the right vintage.


----------



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Unfortunately I think the Harmatris was a later vessel and the Jura was a Swiss owned vessel which was not the one I was after.

I appreciate the advice and I'm grateful for any assistance.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

I thought I'd resubmit this request as my list gets smaller.

I managed to obtain a photo of the Anerley taken in Caspar, California which someone found for me at the Museum in Mendecino. It's quite amazing where photos turn up.

Vessel Built GRT
DONALD MCKAY 1920 5535
ELMVILLE 1889 1862 r/n ERIC CALVERT
HARMATRIS 1912 4863
HURST 1910 4718
JOHN HARDIE 1906 4372
JURA 1904 3751
STRATHNAIRN 1906 4336

Regards

Tony


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

TonyR said:


> photoship.co.uk besides having five diferant pics of JURA also have two of HARMATRIS. they look to be the right vintage.


 HI FROM STORES , THE HARMATRIS IS A LATER ONE, THE SWISS SHIP IS TOO SMALL ANYWAY. I HAVE A PHOTO OF SS ANERLEY OF WATTS WATTS DATED 1881, BUT WRONG ONE.


----------



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

It's amazing where photos can turn up. I managed to obtain a photo of the Hurst at the University of Glasgow Archives

This now leaves me with 6 to find. Maybe some new members might be able to help.

This is my list now

Vessel Built GRT
DONALD MCKAY 1920 5535
ELMVILLE 1889 1862 r/n ERIC CALVERT
HARMATRIS 1912 4863
JOHN HARDIE 1906 4372
JURA 1904 3751
STRATHNAIRN 1906 4336

Regards

Tony


----------



## Tonyd (Nov 10, 2005)

I've managed to find one more - the Elmville taken in Timaru. It was a panoramic view of the port with the Elmville alongside and I managed to get a good zoom of the ship itself from the South Canterbury Museum

I have also learnt that there is a photo of the Harmatris taken in Timaru in existence and was auctioned off in Tradee in 2007. I don't suppose anyone has come across it.

Tony


----------



## Knut (Feb 22, 2006)

Found one picture of SKRAMSTAD. Flag: No. 
Do you happen to have a picture of VARANGFJELL? We used to discharge phosphate at Napier in 65/66.
Regards,
Knut.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Knut said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of VARANGFJELL? We used to discharge phosphate at Napier in 65/66.
> Regards,
> Knut.


There are three in the SN galllery if you do a search but they may not be the one you're looking for.
Regards


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Got a photo of the Harmatris, will send by PM Tony.
Jan


----------

